# curved spine healed itself?



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

one of my fish had a little bloating and curved spine near the tail
he swam weird as if he was swimming at an angle, pointing down but moving forward

i looked up the symptoms and decided he had TB? but in a day or two he showed so much improvement, i was looking for him and could not find him because he fit in with the other fish

yesterday he showed the same symptoms, but today again he seems fine

the spine definately looked curved, but today he looks straight, what does this mean? could it be a bladder issue


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

It means it's about time to get your vision checked. Been a while since your last visit to the optometrist I'm assuming.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

if i need glasses u need to fix that underbite but lets not get personal lol


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Outrageous accusation.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

been a while since your last trip to your orthodontist i assume?


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah 21 years, which happens to also be how old I am. My teeth were immaculate in shape growing up and are still pretty straight. My wisdom teeth pushed a few teeth around but the dentist is still surprised at how well aligned my teeth are for never using braces. Now if you're talking about the endodontist, had to see one of them last week actually for a root canal as I've always had very sensitive teeth and I had an inflamed nerve that I hit with some cold water during a hockey game which caused it to begin dying and was incredible painful - definitely the worst pain I had every experienced for a prolonged period. No need to fear, however, the root canal did its job and the pain, along with the sensitivity, is gone. I have to go back to my regular dentist for a cap and a scheduled cleaning in a couple weeks here.

Sorry..where were we? You were looking for a spinal surgeon for your fish right? I'm a little lost, I think we may have strayed slightly off-topic.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oooo, I'm terrified of root canals! I've got one molar that is trying to decide whether to live or die and it hurts a lot. (Filling is really close to the nerve.) Dentist said if it decides to die then I'll need a root canal.... they sound scary!

As for the curved spine..... have you over fed? Maybe the bloated belly was causing the spine to look curved? Either that or maybe he was hiding so you thought he was back to normal with the other fish, when he was actually still curved but just hidden somewhere? (I don't know, just an idea. I've never heard of that happening before.)


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Oooo, I'm terrified of root canals! I've got one molar that is trying to decide whether to live or die and it hurts a lot. (Filling is really close to the nerve.) Dentist said if it decides to die then I'll need a root canal.... they sound scary!


Damn, that's exactly what happened to mine. Lots of pop when I was younger, also I'm partially tongue-tied so my tongue doesn't do the proper cleaning it's supposed to. When I was younger I didn't compensate with extra brushings as I do now...the result was a lot of cavities and fillings with a couple being pretty close to the nerve. My last canal was my 2nd, they aren't all that bad...the first was a lot worse and I assume that was because it was on a tooth both in the back and at the top of my mouth which meant I had to have my mouth clamped open which stretched my cheeks to infinity. My cheeks hurt worst than my mouth after that, lol. The 2nd one was much easier and the only hiccup was when they started taking the root out I felt immense pain (since it was so inflamed) despite the anesthetic and they had to put a needle directly in and inject more anesthetic, but after that felt nothing at all.

Pairenoid - do you need me to recommend a spinal surgeon for your fish? Or are you looking for an optometrist? Either way I know a few people that could help you out depending on where you live. Poor vision is nothing to fool around with!


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

dont get offended bro i was just joking, i dont need ur whole life story behind why u have an ogres mouth lol


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

pairenoid said:


> dont get offended bro i was just joking, i dont need ur whole life story behind why u have an ogres mouth lol


Ogre's mouth? Now that's just offensive. Yetis are civilized creatures and sure some of our anatomy is different than yours, but society needs to give us a chance.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Damn you ugly. And I don't see the resemblance to myself at all there.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahahahaha! You guys are hilarious! *pc (Actually, I'm kinda' wondering if this is a real argument or a joke.)



Rohkey said:


> also I'm partially tongue-tied so my tongue doesn't do the proper cleaning it's supposed to.


 Being tongue tied is a real thing?! Didn't know that. Is it like a lisp? :fish9:


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah it's a real thing. The muscle (or membrane or whatever it is) that attaches your tongue to the membrane in the bottom of your mouth is normally very flexible and allows your tongue to manuever in all sorts of ways as well as lift it and stick it out of your mouth. In tongue-tied people, the attached part isn't flexible and the tongue is basically stuck there and can't move. This comes in degrees..I had a friend growing up who had it really bad and you couldmbarely understand him when he spoke. It can also cause medical problems. Also normally your tongue and saliva do a lot of work cleaning your teeth but if you are tongue-tied then obviously your tongue doesn't work very well in this regard. I'm only partially tongue-tied, I can stick my tongue out of my mouth but can't lift it. I also don't have any sort of speech impediment but have a tendency to clutter and mix syllables if I talk too fast.

If an infant is born tongue-tied, a very simple and minor surgical procedure can be done to alleviate it and almost always this works 100%. it's less risky than being circumsized. But in adulthood there are more risks and sedation is required and complications can arise. My dentist offered to do it for me once and encourages me to get it done but really no part of my life is affected by it so I find it to be an unnecessary risk. As for my friend, he had the surgery done when he was like 12-13 or so but I only saw him once after it since he had moved. It was only a day after the surgery too so I don't know how well it worked for him.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

wat r u talking about
those are immaculate teeth like urs


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Rohkey said:


> Yeah it's a real thing. The muscle (or membrane or whatever it is) that attaches your tongue to the membrane in the bottom of your mouth is normally very flexible and allows your tongue to manuever in all sorts of ways as well as lift it and stick it out of your mouth. In tongue-tied people, the attached part isn't flexible and the tongue is basically stuck there and can't move. This comes in degrees..I had a friend growing up who had it really bad and you couldmbarely understand him when he spoke. It can also cause medical problems. Also normally your tongue and saliva do a lot of work cleaning your teeth but if you are tongue-tied then obviously your tongue doesn't work very well in this regard. I'm only partially tongue-tied, I can stick my tongue out of my mouth but can't lift it. I also don't have any sort of speech impediment but have a tendency to clutter and mix syllables if I talk too fast.
> 
> If an infant is born tongue-tied, a very simple and minor surgical procedure can be done to alleviate it and almost always this works 100%. it's less risky than being circumsized. But in adulthood there are more risks and sedation is required and complications can arise. My dentist offered to do it for me once and encourages me to get it done but really no part of my life is affected by it so I find it to be an unnecessary risk. As for my friend, he had the surgery done when he was like 12-13 or so but I only saw him once after it since he had moved. It was only a day after the surgery too so I don't know how well it worked for him.


Huh, well - you learn something new every day!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well,Im glad I finally decided to walk in to this thread.

Chris:I have a stepsister who is like you.She was about six when they tried to give her the surgery and I am not sure if they did or not.She talks ok though I admit me and my brother gave her hell by sticking our tongues out and she couldnt as much as us.She would storm off crying,lol.Feel kinda bad about how mean we were to her.

Pairanoid:In many fish who are inbred,they will show spine curvature as they age.Sometimes they can indeed swim ok,but at a more restful stage,the curve is very noticeable.I have a female betta who is curved.Shes an old woman now and you can tell her genes are closely interbred.Just one of those things us wonderful people have done by constantly linebreeding.

Holly:Share the popcorn please!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol, pop corn for everyone!

Thanks for that info' though! I had no idea that the more inbred a fish is, the more curved the spine can be. And it makes sense that Pairenoid is seeing the curve and then not seeing it if it's only visible when a fish is more restful. (See, you really DO learn something new everyday! Yesterday it was about being tongue tied and today it's about inbred fish spinal curves!)


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I thought that sometimes crooked or curvy spines could also be from internal parasites while mom was preggo?
I have a guppy with a crooked spine, she just kinda rests on my cave, but also swims around


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

damn your tank in ur signature looks tight, i like how you set up your plants. I wish i chose different gravel i like yours, but it seems too much of a hassle to swap gravel

but i noticed that the fish that had a curved spine, although near perfectly normal, has a very slight curve still compared to the other fish of the same species (zebra danios) i only have 3 and they are all different sizes but when they swim fast its hard to tell which is which sometimes


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

As long as it doesn't get worse, or affect the way it swims/eats, and as long as it's not a parasite side effect, then I think it will be fine.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Hahahahaha! You guys are hilarious! *pc (Actually, I'm kinda' wondering if this is a real argument or a joke.)
> 
> Being tongue tied is a real thing?! Didn't know that. Is it like a lisp? :fish9:


Haha i was wondering exactly the same one minute funny then harsh then funny ahhhhh it hurts my brain (whatever is left of it).

Didnt know about the tongue tied bit though i always thought it was just a saying. Another thing learnt today  its ike being at school again *r2


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

pairenoid said:


> damn your tank in ur signature looks tight, i like how you set up your plants. I wish i chose different gravel i like yours, but it seems too much of a hassle to swap gravel
> 
> but i noticed that the fish that had a curved spine, although near perfectly normal, has a very slight curve still compared to the other fish of the same species (zebra danios) i only have 3 and they are all different sizes but when they swim fast its hard to tell which is which sometimes


Are you being factious or serious? If you want help swapping your gravel I can give you a biy o hrlp. But if we're keepojg up wyjiod facade of jokig around, then nev ermind lol.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks,Rohkey.Now I have to clean tea off my desk and PC screen.


Herp You Fellers sure are funney.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

This forum needs "like" buttons, like on Facebook!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

holly12 said:


> This forum needs "like" buttons, like on Facebook!


i 'Like' this...lol


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

What am I reading here *n1


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think it was an honest question but ended up turning into a half serious half joking back and forth (hilarious!) conversation.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep,I think it was at one time a serious question.but this is much more fun,so again Holly,POPCORN!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL! Mmmmmmmm... popcorn...... now I want to go make some!!! Hahahaha!


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

it was a serious question but under bite isnt something to mess with, get some braces asap


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

this has got to be one of the funniest turn arounds in topics ive read for a while.. I was like gripped when reading it. Where's my share of the popcorn hey????


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

this is great lol so entertaining

PS....i got voted "best smile" in high school


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

haha i 'smiled' when you said that *r2


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

bolram said:


> Where's my share of the popcorn hey????


I would mail you some, but we have a postal strike going on here..... been a few weeks now. No mail in or out!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Well email me it *r2 or at least a coupon to get some


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

YouTube - ‪Betta Macrostoma Sparring‬‏

GIMME SOME POPCORM!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ha! :d


----------

